# Windshield wiper doesn't work. Please help if had similar experience.



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

Left (driver side) windshield wiper stopped working. Right one still works fine. I know there was a recall on wiper linkage, but when I went to dealer he took my VIN and typed it into computer and said my car doesn't qualify for this recall. So I'm not sure what part I need to buy to fix the problem. I think it's called wiper transmission, but before I dump money in it I'd like to hear if anyone else had similar problems and what was the fix.

Thank you!


----------



## uzzaw (Jan 12, 2005)

*Easy fix...*

From what I'm told it is a fairly common problem. I have had this happen to me twice on my 97 Sentra. What you need to do is replace the linkage arm from the passenger wiper to the driver's side wiper. You can purchase this part at you local Nissan dealer for about $15.

Here are the instructions to get to the linkage that you need to replace. I'm going from memory so forgive me if I miss something.

1. You need to remove the wiper arms for both the driver's and passenger's side. I believe that there is a black cap that is covering the nut that needs to be removed so you can remove the arms.

2. Open the hood and remove the black cover near the windshield. There are little plastic clips that are holding it down. They are also located in the rubber seal that runs along the front of the cover.

3. You should now be able to see the linkage arm. It is a ball and socket type of connection and what happens is the socket which is plastic wears out and falls off. Just replace the arm (you should feel a pop when it goes into place although it may be a small one).

4. Replace the cover and put back on your wiper arms and you should be good to go.

Good luck!

Rob



By Nature said:


> Left (driver side) windshield wiper stopped working. Right one still works fine. I know there was a recall on wiper linkage, but when I went to dealer he took my VIN and typed it into computer and said my car doesn't qualify for this recall. So I'm not sure what part I need to buy to fix the problem. I think it's called wiper transmission, but before I dump money in it I'd like to hear if anyone else had similar problems and what was the fix.
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

There was a recall a while back for the wiper system for the 97 you may still be able to get it replaced for free.....there is a rod in the cowl that the gromet breaks leaving you with no wiper on driver side...


----------



## uzzaw (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks for the information. I checked that the first time I had to replace my wiper arm linkage and they said that my VIN # didn't qualify. It's not that difficult to fix, it is just inconvenient.

Rob



Dwntyme said:


> There was a recall a while back for the wiper system for the 97 you may still be able to get it replaced for free.....there is a rod in the cowl that the gromet breaks leaving you with no wiper on driver side...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

happend to me too. just get the part from the dealer if you cant get it done for free.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

happened to me too
the linkage worn out and had to get a new one and just like mentioned in this thread there was a recall on them..long long time ago


----------

